# Meet Logan! (lots of pics)



## LogansMommy (Apr 2, 2011)

This is my boy, Logan (Shyan's Thursday Morning Special -- well, as soon as I mail in my paperwork ) He is such a joy and I love him! I was hoping to show him but am having a hard time finding someone in my area who shows and I don't really know what I'm doing. At any rate, here he is!

When I brought him home, 9 weeks:









Cuddling with mama:









His first snow:









Kisses for his cousin:









Riding in the car (which he loves!):









And taking a rest :


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a very handsome boy. Those puppy pictures are just precious.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

He's a very handsome boy!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome! What a great looking boy! Welcome to the forum. What part of Oregon? We're just on the other side of the river from PDX.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Adorable ;-) Where are you in Oregon??


----------



## LogansMommy (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm in Eastern Oregon, by Pendleton. It would be great to meet up with other Goldens; Logan would be in heaven!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

So sweet! What a handsome pup!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Love the pictures. Thanks for sharing. I do so miss that duck! Maggie has gone through three of them and I am on restriction from buying any more!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a gorgeous pup!


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

What a great looking guy. My Boomer laid just like that in picture six. Spoil him good!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

What a doll! Great lookin guy!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Logan is a handsome guy. I know nothing about showing but have you contacted your local kennel club? We attended some great training classes at our area club ... I bet they could point you in the right direction.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The photo of him kissing the baby is too cute.


----------



## 2dollys (Jan 24, 2011)

*welcome*

Oh, so cute! I love the pic in the car!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from another Oregonian. Logan looks like a real cuddly furball.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

What a great name


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Logan was an adorable pup and he has grown into a very nice looking golden boy.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

He's such a handsome boy!! I loved the picture of him kissing his little cousin. Both of their expressions are priceless! Welcome to the forum. I look forward to seeing lots more of Logan 

Kim


----------



## LogansMommy (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, for all of the nice comments! He found his way into my heart right quick (and he knows it!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

He's adorable! I love how he lays in the frog position.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He's beautiful! Congratulations. Remember you're the center of his world and love him all his life.


----------

